
Wisp: Whitespace to Lisp – An Alternative Lisp Syntax - jbpetersen
http://www.xn--drachentrnen-ocb.de/light/english/wisp-lisp-indentation-preprocessor
======
kazinator
Resurrection of the same concept as the defunct LispIn:

Wayback archivelink:
[http://wayback.archive.org/web/20080517144846id_/http://www....](http://wayback.archive.org/web/20080517144846id_/http://www.lispin.org/)

People have been trying, on and off, to fix Lisp with different syntax since
at least the early 1970's.

I'm of course thinking of CGOL [1973]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CGOL](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CGOL)

Lisp is still here; CGOL, for all intents and purposes, isn't.

~~~
lispm
Originally Lisp was suppossed to have a different syntax. See the McCarthy
papers on early Lisp.

The LISP2 project was a huge effort during the 60s to define a successor to
LISP1, including a conventional syntax.

[http://www.softwarepreservation.org/projects/LISP/lisp2_fami...](http://www.softwarepreservation.org/projects/LISP/lisp2_family/)

